# Please help...foggy cataract looking goopy eyes and runny noses



## goatgirlky (Dec 21, 2011)

Please help me goat peeps!  I got my first set of pygmy males (not yet weitherd) two weeks ago. I set them up with what Alfalfa I could find but it didnt look very leafy so ill try to find a better source next time, and some goat feed as well as a mineral rock and water.  You should also know that they are babies, not sure how old but I assumed newly weined.  I have noticed that they are loving the feed and nibling or picking thru the alfalfa, probably looking for the leaves but not really drinking much water. VERY LITTLE!  how much should they be drinking and how can I tell if they are dehydrated? I tried giving them a bottle but they wouldnt take it, but they are skiddish...
Anywhoo, this brings me up to present.  Monday I brought feed and found goopy and pale (blind looking)eyes and runny noses.  After research, I have been administering LA200 for 3 days now (for pneumonia) and will do so for a full 5 days, I also put probios in water but like I said they dont drink much.:/.
Thier sprits and fevers have returned to norm,noses and goopy eyes may be improving but still the blind looking cataract eyes??? It seems like they cant see out of them either...tripping and feeling around for feed.  Is this "cataract" looking eye part of the goppy eye/runny nose symptoms of pneumonia??

Please help...Thank you for your time!!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 21, 2011)

Sounds like a case of pink eye, but mind you that's one thing I've never had to deal with.

I've read of people having success either squirting the LA200 into the eye, a/o using terramycin eye ointment.


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 21, 2011)

Whenever I hear of eye involvement I always suspect chlamydia.  An oxytetracycline treatment is recommended for that.  But more so,  won't you consider consulting a vet?  I know it can be costly but if they seem to have lost their vision that sounds pretty serious!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 21, 2011)

With proper treatment and caught soon enough, the blindness will go away, but normally takes a full treatment plus a few days before you see a lot of improvement

Like Roll Said, LA 200 in the eyes will also help. 

I would give them the probios orally and not in the water.  

PUt a small salt block next to the water for know, that may help increase water consumption. I am not sure what to tell you on how much they should be drinking, If it is clean and fresh and they are eating dry hay, there is no reason they shouldn't be drinking what they want.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Dec 22, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've read of people having success either squirting the LA200 into the eye, a/o using terramycin eye ointment.


Yeah, I would definitely start with terramycin ointment.


----------



## spanish goatee guy (Dec 26, 2011)

any time you give la 200 it can also kill the good bacteria in their sytem , you should give them plenty of probiotics orally, ive always been a yogurt fan i use it in a big drencher. for the eyes well for our pony that had pink eye i used a product maybe called  NF Z puffer . you wear gloves and open the eye then squeeze the powder into the eye, all the eye treatments are abig pain for the animals and us.


----------

